# Canada; Sub-Categories



## GreenBeard

The Planted Tank is a Canadian website, Canada is gigantic; sifting through people who are in Nova Scotia, Montreal, and British Columbia isn't cool. I understand we won't garner the popularity of say.. New York or Florida but I can assure you that Ontario will be way more bumpin' then Iowa.

:icon_idea


----------

